# My GP 38-2 finally!



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Hay all,

Well after a year of work (yah--I'm not real fast) her she is: one kitbashed, detailed, painted and weathered FEC GP-38-2!


























I wired it up with an Airwire, P5, 2 FL4 decoders and a 14.4V NiMH battery.  I am really happy with my first attempt in G scale.  Cut me some slack--I am one of those HO scale converts.

Please let me know what ya'll think.  Now I just need to get that layout in the yard to run her./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

Matt


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW you have done a great job of modeling that loco !


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

outstanding work! great lookin loco/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifive got about 30 loco's want to wheather them for me/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif nice job.
Nick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one of the best weathering jobs I've ever seen. Very realistic. WOW!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Careful though I might not get my head through the door if you keep it up. 

Nick, I would be happy to do a loco for you--can you wait about a year? Seems I only get to play trains between work, my two kids and the never ending honey doo list (you all got one of those too--right?! 

Matt


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Your FEC GP-38-2 is a very good   looking loco. Later Bruce


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Matt,

Tremendous job on the bashing.
Absolutely outstanding job on the weathering job.
Real nice model
Well Done.
Tom


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Darned nice! Jerry


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

That's outstanding work. 

What did you use for the sanding hoses?


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Burl,

The sanding hoses are steel flower wire from the craft store.  They are a compromise to an operating model--they are not in the right place (sanding hoses are not actually attached to the trucks at both ends), and lack the end detail--but seem convinceing from a distance. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  Here is a close up:










Matt


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Matt

Great job, thanks for sharing. Two questions for you if you don't mind; what coupler did you use and is that a scratch built turnout?

Thanks

Colin


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

i would not know about sanding hoses - but your mashine just looks real.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Colin, the coupler is a Kadee with the trip pin removed. 

The switch is not my work--an Old Pullman code 250 #6 switch--really beautiful piece if you ask me. 

Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Great looking loco.  I can appreciate all the time it takes to do detailing like that. Very nice weathering.  You mentioned two FL4 decoders. I also use them for lighting effects like Gyra lights,Mars lights,ditch lights,roof beacons,  etc.  Just curious,what are you using them for that you needed two of them?  Thats eight programable outputs.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice,  great weathering.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Marty. 

Paul, one FL4 is running the front and rear ditch lights and I use 2 of the 4 outputs to run each of the strobes on the roof. Per my "sources" (aka FEC engineer) the roof strobes do not flash in unison, but rather independently--I suspect like fire rescue or road construction equipment. So I set each strobe up on its own output and varied the timing via the CV's The effect is really cool. I was planning on using the other 2 outputs to do the front and rear headlights, but ended up using the Airwire decoder instead for simplicity (one less thing to program). 

So in the end I have the ditch lights set up to go on and off with the direction of travel and to fllash with the horn crossing F4, the cab lights and number boards are on in either direction, all lights are tunred on and off with F0, and the strobes are truned on and off with F10. I did not remap any of the P5 functions--I don't have the cable and software for reprogramming. Though I do have the jack wired and hidden on the front of the fuel tank in case it is needed. 

I have to thank you for helping with the programming help a few months back. 

Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Getting the Phoenix cable would be well worth it.  They have some new features that make the P5 or 2K2 even better.  The new rev up rev down will let you run the diesels notches up to where you want even if moving slow. That in combo with the diesel working sound is fantastic for a heavy train at slow speed. I have a long upgrade on my layout where I set the throttle to notch 8,turn on the diesel working and creep about 10-15 mph. The roar blows me away everytime I do it.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Paul,

That sounds cool (excuse the pun--not intended).   Did you order the cable and software from Phoenix directly.  Does the cable come with a USB connection or a serial port connection?  My newer laptop does not have a serial port./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif

Not to change the thread, but Paul do you have any new photos of your layout?  It was one of the reasons I decided to go with G scale instead of HO--the previous phots were truly inspiring and more of a "scale railroading in the garden" rather than "garden railroading"--if ya catch my drift.

Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
I have had trouble posting pictures here lately with the new software and have pretty much given up.  I did post a bunch of photos over on the Aristo website  of my new Cotton Belt GP40.  I put them up last week,they should still be easy to find.    As for the Phoenix cable it is for a serial port.  There have been some posts here about the adapter you would need.  There again you should be able to find them or just ask the question again in a new post.  I don't think it is too difficult to do.
Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt-

Like Paul said, the cable is a great accessory. I found the Keyspan adapter for the USB at Fry's when I first got my sound unit in September 2007. Fry's had it for around $40 if I remember correctly. Look on the Phoenix site and get the EXACT model number they recommend. It works great.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Gary, Paul, 

I'll look into the plug. 

Paul, 
those photos of your gp40 are amazing, and the layout is impressive as usual. It seems a shame that everyone seems to be posting in other sites due to problems here. I really like MLS. But that is a discussion in another thread. 

Matt


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding work.  I keep going back to look again and again.

Thanks for letting us in to see your work.

Dave


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you Dave, really never expected such praise from everyone here. I have been lurking around here for quite a while, and have been so impressed with the work and the advice--really what has kept me going on this way overdue project. 

Next is a few freight cars, and a layout--kinda the point of this hobby I should think. 

Thanks to all, for both the help and the comments. 

Matt/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, Excellent work! Great detailing and weathering! When I go diesel this is one I'm considering, so I'll bookmark this thread. Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to more pics when shes running through your layout.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is the prototype, thought you might like to see the real thing. Hope I am not causing problems by posting someone elses photo here: credit goes to Casey Thompson 
Matt


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

OOPS did not do the photo right (really small), I'll try again, this time with the link to my First Class web space. 
Matt 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DrG/FEC%20GP-38-2/509%20prototype%20web.jpg


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, still kinda small--can't seem to find that cool mountain icon that I used the first time when I started the post. I'll see if I can find a better jpeg image to post--or a link to the original on the web. But you get the idea. 


Here, I found the original, and this should link to it: 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=144095&nseq=0


----------



## csx381 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Matt, 
Just wanted to say man that thing is outstanding. I just joined and I noticed the pics last weekend. I have a SD 40-2 I am going to try and mess with I hope it turns out as good as yours one of my biggest things is patience though lol. I also wanted to point out that if you look at your second picture and the biggest picture the gentleman (not sure of his name sorry) supplied it is amazing the weathering you did looks like you weathered it with his picture. Which not sure if you did or not but if you didnt that is uncanny. Well good job. You wouldnt be interested in bashing all of the Up herritage units would ya? Since USA is going to mess it up (in my opinion) by using the SD70MAC instead of making new molds for a SD70ACe. 

well later 
Grey Nichols


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Grey, 

Actually I did bash and weather baised on lots of photos of the 10 GP-38-2's that the FEC has. I HAD lots of detail shots from a unit I was able to examine up close at an FECRS meeting 2 years ago in Palm Beach (see link below my signature). On another note, good reason to back up everything--I lost all the digital images when my last laptop crashed!!!! There are slight differences in each engine (only 4 or so are remote units with the roof strobes). 

Funny you should mention the UP heratage units. I think they are SD-70ACe units which if I am not mistaken are very similar carbody to the SD-70-2 that the FEC just bought. There are some photos of a kitbashed ACe unit in GR a few months back done on the USA trains SD-70MAC frame. I am not sure I am ambitious enough or have enough free time to try one. 

I really want to get a small layout built this year--I understand running these things is kinda the point./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## csx381 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well matt I wouldnt mind seeing pics of the kitbashed ACe units I must have missed that issue I assume GR is Garden Railways. Oh and yes the herritage units are SD70 ACe and they are similiar to the SD70 MAC; but I just gotta have the flared radiator and the chizzled looking short hood I know that project would be over my head. I'm sure there are more differences but those are the two off the top of my head. I believe that we took the FEC SD 70 on part of there journy from nashville to birmingham. Well good luck with the layout. 

later 
Grey NIchols


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Grey, 
I believe you are right on the CSX delivering the FEC engines to Jacksonville. Did you get a chance to see them. I personally am very fond of the paint scheme (there was great debate on that point--kind of a modified Alaska RR blue and yellow instead of the traditional blue or the old red and yellow). 
I am assuming you work for CSX? I'll see if I can find the back issue information on that GR article. 
Matt 
Here is a link to the Feb 08 issue at Trains.com 

It was done by Eric Ogundipe. I think he is an engineer for Amtrak and he has some great 1/29 diesel bashing, scratchbuilding skills. 

http://www.trains.com/grw/default.aspx?c=i&id=2&iid=55


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure why that link isnt a link/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif, but if you highlight, copy and paste it into your browser it should take you to the page to order that issue from Kalmbach. 

Matt


----------



## csx381 (Apr 1, 2008)

Matt, 
Unfortunately I didnt get to see the FEC SD70's. A engineer told me about it, I think they were on Q685 it originates in Nashville and runs through at Birmingham and then on to manchester not sure where it goes from there. I love the paint scheme myself. I have a magazine cant remember which one but it has a lot of FEC SD70's pics in it. I think they just have four 100, 101, 102, and 103. That same engineer told me that one of them was involved in a wreck not sure with what but he said it messed it up some and at the time they hadnt had them long. So there are another four i'd like to have lol. 

Oh and yes I work for CSX, although doesnt feel like it havent been down there in 8 days. 

The link has a button purchase this issue, if I cant find it I might just do that. It talks bout it but nothing more than saying a kitbashed SD70M-2 and I think it has a pic in the upper right corner of it. Cant tell what road it is. 

I would love to learn to do this stuff (building, weathering, painting etc...) but I dont think I have enough patience to do it myself; I wish I could find someone locally that was good at it oh and had a layout I could run my power on....I got alot of power and no where to run it lol. Well guess i'll cut it off here...oh and I didnt mean to but I guess I hijacked your thread but at this point looks like it is me and you ...but uh sorry bout that anyway not sure where else to talk to ya bout it. 
well thanks for the link 
later 
Grey Nichols


----------

